# IUI With Vaginismus Part 27



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Candy - I can't believe Jacob is 9 months old already.

Vag team -   Hope you're all having a good evening.

Until tomorrow.......


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nor can I Emma, hes crawling around like hes always done so, growing too fast, but great fun, hope you are ok


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Vag Team!

Only 5 more desk days   Did I mention that some friends of mine have organised a baby shower for me next Wednesday? There are 32 people going   - no pressure! It's at my favourite chinese restaurant - so something to look forward to and a night out of my bedroom  

MIL is dragging me to some charity lunch today for her church. Think she just wants to parade me around like a dog at Crufts. As long as food is being served though - fine by me! 

Emma - I can't believe Candy's little Jacob is 9 months old too! It seemed like only yesterday I saw his birth announcement and I thought "it'll never be me". Now we're both good to go at anytime! 

How are you going to let us know when Master Daff arrives or is on his way?!?! I don't think I could bare sitting here not hearing from you for days! That'd set me off. Perhaps we could swap mobile numbers to text each other and keep the Vag team updated? We've got a while to figure it out.

Donna - Hope you got all your reports done last night! 

Claire/Polly - Morning!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

My what a busy day I'm having!  No time for personal stuff at all until now!  

Annie, the baby shower sounds fabulous!

Morning Polly.

Emma, you definitely need to find a way to let us know Master Daffodil has arrived!!!  

Hi Donna, hope you finished off all your reports yesterday.

Still haven't used the speculum.  I had a bath the other night and had fully intended to take it with me but I forgot  , probably subconsciously on purpose.  I'm still hoping for an appointment 12th May but the surgery's diaries still aren't that far in advance.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - the baby shower sounds lovely. Yummy food, lots of presents and an evening with friends sounds just perfect. 

Claire - I was just thinking about you and the speculum this morning (that wasn't meant to sound as dodgy as it did ). The 12th of May is ages away yet, so you've plenty of time to practice as and when you feel ready. 

Of course I will let you know when Master Daffodil is on his way, but I'm not letting him out for a good while yet. It is so embarrassing to admit this but I have no idea how to send text messages (and even my technophobic parents know how to do that) and have only ever sent one when someone talked me through it.   I will get dh to show me how to do it this weekend. If dh is present at the birth I can send a sneaky email or two as he is bound to have his blackberry with him.  Still plenty of time to come up with a plan though.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Emma - Bless you for sharing your little text secret! I guess we all take it for granted these days that everyone lives in a world of modern technology. Hopefully your DH will be there with his blackberry to give us a running commentary! 

Claire- 12th May is ages away. Loads of time to become best of friends with your speculum, if you feel ready. I "forgot" to take mine into the bath a fair few times and even when I plucked up the courage I could only bare to let it bob around in the water the first time   
Top tip if you do give it a go anytime soon - tilt your hips upwards. Puts your girlie bits at a much easier angle to insert. Best thing I was ever told!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hip tilting, thanks for the tip Annie.  We've discovered that me being propped on a pillow is better for the s too re angles, so yes it makes sense that it will work for the speculum!      I think I'll do as you did and befriend it bobbing about in the bath first.  

Emma, I know several people who can't text, nothing to be ashamed of!   

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I thought that I was the only non-texter left. 

Claire - tilting with a cushion or pillow helped for me too. Don't try it in the bath though.....

I am feeling rather excited today, but trying not to. My neighbour, who we are buying the house from, has told me that we may be able to move in a week or so earlier than expected. I don't want to get carried away in case it all goes wrong again, but I'm keeping my . 

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Dear oh dear, we have fallen onto the second page  .......


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Just popped on incase I don't get a chance later today - big meeting unfortunately today.

In which case, hope you all have a fabulous Easter weekend!!!!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - have a fabulous Easter weekend yourself. I bet you have lots of plans. Will you be sorting out bf's kitchen.

Annie - hope everything is OK. You're very quiet. I suppose there is a chance you might be working. 

Donna, Polly   Hope you are both OK.

I've been to see my GP this morning and young Master Daffodil is very definitely in the breech position. I have to go to the hospital on Tuesday for a scan, then they'll decide what to do with him/me. On the plus side it will give me a chance to double check that he is definitely a 'he', and if not change all the blue baby clothes for pink ones.

I have just eaten the yummiest hot cross bun ever. It was home-made and sold in a local village shop. I'm very tempted to go back and get some more, but reason tells me a 10 mile round trip for buns is a bit excessive.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yippee, escaped my am meeting earlier than expected!

Emma, I don't have a huge amount of plans really. Tonight I'm having my hair cut and a colour consultation, tomorrow we were supposed to go for a walk over Warden and Galley hills but if the weather's going to be like today then no way! (can't have the misty rain ruining my new hair do!) My parents are back from their cruise so we're going to see them tomorrow night and watch their video of the holiday over large amounts of wine . Then Saturday I'm having a massage but not doing much else. As for bf's kitchen all I can say is this - ! I've never known such a ridiculous scenario, this really is the last time he's allowed to be in charge of something like this! 

It does seem a little far for a hot cross bun, but *how nice *  is it exactly? 

Morning Annie, where are you?

Morning Donna and Polly, hope you're ok.  

Sooo excited to be having 4 days off!       

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Going into the pm meeting now.  Hope you're ok Annie.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - you have to stop talking to yourself.  You should be alright for your walk tomorrow. I think today's horrible weather is a blip and the weekend will be sunny and dry. 

I decided that making a special trip for extra hot cross buns was ridiculous after all, but I'm going to make sure I have an excuse to drive that way tomorrow or Saturday in case they have them again. I'll eat lots of fruit instead.

Annie  - hope everything is OK. Has Baby Ruddle decided to make an early appearance? Did MIL or one of her church friends kidnap you at the lunch yesterday? BTW I tried to watch Deal or No Deal yesterday and I couldn't work out what was going on at all. I did miss the first 10 minutes or so. I had to admire Noel Edmonds' trousers though; I haven't seen jeans that come so high up the body for a long time.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

I too wondered if Baby Ruddle had decided to come early...  I guess we can only wait and see.  I'll have to find the means to log on over Easter if Annie doesn't come on here in the next hour, to find out what's going on!

My pm meeting ended early.    Think people are just keen to get home to the Easter weekend.  

Talking to myself is something I'm somewhat prone to... however, I quite enjoy it, I always agree with me.  

Oooh let's hope that it is sunny tomorrow!  At the moment it's very  here.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you sound so excited about the bank holiday weekend. It is quite infectious. 

I've just come back from Asda in Luton (AKA hell on earth). It gives IKEA on a Saturday a run for its money. 

What exciting things is everyone else doing over the weekend? I am collecting dh from Heathrow tomorrow morning and must go food shopping in the afternoon. On Saturday evening we're going out for a meal. I haven't been out for ages, and may not go be able to again for 18 years, so it is very exciting. The rest of the weekend we are sorting through those belongings we have at the moment, having a bit of a clear out and packing up what we don't really need in the next couple of weeks, ready for our move. We're also going to get the pushchair and car seat out of their boxes and have a play. I'm still worried about tempting fate  but I think we ought to  check that they are in working order and learn how to use them before we actually need them.

Have a good evening everyone. Let's hope we hear from Annie soon.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry! - No, Baby Ruddle hasn't decided to come early. I WISH!

Just decided to take today off in the end! Been out and about with DH most of the day.

Can't stop right now, off to a friends for pizza. 

Will check back in tomorrow 

Love to all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you are OK. Doesn't sound like you've been resting...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie

Glad you're ok!  I had a dream last night where you logged on and said Baby Ruddle hadn't arrived as yet, but thought I'd better check today anyway!  Good, now I can continue with my weekend!

Hope you all have a good one.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I got very excited reading through the posts I thought Babay Ruddle had appeared!

Had a lazy day so far today I am off to Blue water in a bit but I have no money so its a bit pointless, I'm just tagging along for lunch really  I am so hungry. um what can I eat for £10

Felt sick all day on wednesday but found I could keep it managable by eating, so everyone at work probably think I am a right pig! thought it was the start of morning sickness but felt okish yesterday with a little nausea in the afternoon and so far today I feel fine, right now I am starving! so who knows.

Not much planned over eatser going to my mum and dads on saturday evening staying over then on sunday we haev big easter lunch, turkey and ALL the trimmings yummy! just hope I don't feel sick.

I had my legs waxed on wednesday and lady asked me how many months I was   when my mum saw me she said I must be having twins because you can see a bump forming and I am only 6 weeks! we shall see on thursday.

Emma sorry to hear Master Daffadil is still breech, lets hope its good news on tuesday.

must go and dry my hair

bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you're all having a lovely day and enjoying the sunshine.

Donna - it is so exciting that your scan is on Thursday. Not long to wait, although I bet it feels like forever for you. 
Was Bluewater very busy? I don't think I could cope with that.

I am so tired now. This morning I had to collect dh from Heathrow. The traffic coming back was horrendous, and it took forever. Went food shopping this afternoon. I don't have to do anything else today though.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Sometimes I start, but either lose it (my wireless has taken to dropping for no good reason) or don't really feel I have anything to say. I am keeping up with reading though, so I am here!

Emma I'm sure that DH will be there when baby Daffodil arrives -it's a scary thought though, but these things have a habit of sorting themselves out. Would SIL be a good back-up? Have you had a date for moving yet?

Claire - are you doing more house-hunting over the weekend? I hope we don't end up in a bidding war for the same house! Probably not, as we are looking further north than you. You must have had a great walk today if you went, as it really turned out a beautiful day.

Annie - don't give us a scare like that again! Glad everything is ok, and I see that you are not taking it too easy!

Donna - it'll be interesting to hear the results of your scan - I can't remember if you have said that there are twins in your or DH's family?

Have been a bit busy making as much use of my studio as possible in the last few weeks, and am nervously awaiting people to bid for my wares on ebay! We're off to see my parents from tomorrow, back on Wednesday - I was going to say don't worry if you don't hear from me, but then, these days you probably wouldn't notice! But no way could I use the internet from their house - firstly cos I'd have to physically remove my dad from it   , and secondly, because if I managed that, he would hover!

We've been thinking of moving, to start with we wondered what we would get if we added what I am paying for my studio to the mortgage. Initially, we were just being nosey, and we have seen some great almost perfect places - one in particular had this great outhouse that would have made a fantastic studio, but the kitchen and bathroom were awful, and we would have been into rebuilding and renovating with no money left to do it. Still, we are in no hurry, so we will keep looking, and we have 3 to see next weekend. 

We did clear out the attic a couple of weeks ago - what a load of junk! We finished it up today after tidying the garden (that was even worse!) - we only had to go through the books, and decide which of those to keep and get rid of. I hate that, as I would keep every book going if I could.  .

So, that's me. Have stopped thinking about the "big" question, but I suppose I'll get back to it some time.  

Have a great weekend everyone!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - it is lovely to have you back again. You sounds really serious about moving now. Have you put your house on the market yet? Then you have the fun of keeping it constantly clean and tidy and looking like no one lives there. House-hunting can be fun though, especially if you have no deadline to move to. You can hold on until the perfect house becomes available.
I agree on books. I just can't get rid of them, unless it is something I haven't enjoyed reading. Dh and I had some heated discussions about them when we packed up our stuff. We have very different taste in books, and he would happily have got rid of all mine and vice versa.

I hope you have a lovely time with your parents. I can't remember if you get on well with them or not. 

I am feeling much calmer about the whole upside down baby problem. After doing lots of reading on the internet and talking to MIL I don't think I will allow the midwives to try and turn the baby round. Seems like there are a lot of risks involved. In which case I'll just have to have an elective c-section, probably a week or so early but that can be after dh gets back from South Africa. I'll have a clearer idea after I go to the hospital on Tuesday.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Wishing you all a Happy Easter.

Well we're on final countdown for moving out of home. DH & I have been moving stuff out and packing even more boxes. It is so empty in this house now. All I have in my lounge now are my two sofas. All that remains in my kitchen are the toaster, kettle and a couple of plates! They're making fab progess with the extension. They have bricked up to the roof level, the beams are in place and they start tiling the roof on Tuesday. That should all be done by the end of next week and then the new windows go in.We move out over the weekend  

So, things might be a bit quiet from me for a while. I shall cram in as much chat as posible during my last week at work and then I shall have to sneak across the road to the Out Laws and log on to their PC. FIL is quite strict that I can't use it until after 6pm though - we shall see  

Polly - It was lovely to see a post from you. Sounds like you've been very busy! A house move possibly in the pipe line for you too - how many of us is that now  
Let us know how you get on with selling your fab creations on E-Bay - how exciting!

Emma - I would have made the same decision as you have with reagrds to Master Daff. I wouldn't be very keen on having the baby turned manually and would have opted for the section. How fantastic that we'll all know what day he is coming for sure. Hopefully the exitement will start me off    And I guess planning a day will help with working around DH being at home too - it's all come good in the end. 

Donna - You sound like you're doing really well at the moment - fantastic! Can't wait to hear all about your scan next week. What time is your appointment? 
Your were right to keep eating if you were feeling a bit sick. That's the way to keep it at a manageable level! I used to munch on shortbread biscuits constantly. Even had a stash in my handbag, in the car, at the office, side of my bed. I left them everywhere just in case!

Claire - Sorry if I scared you into thinking I had gone into labour. I think I'm going all the way, if not longer, so we've still got a way to go yet. Once I'm finished at work this week though you can bet you last penny that I'll be doing anything to enourage baby out before 19th May! 
Hope you have a lovely weekend. Sounds like you've made some nice plans. Look forward to hearing all about it.

Deedee - Hope you're having a nice time in the States x

Righto - I'm off for a bath and then heading on out of this shoebox.

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Polly it was so nice to here from you, lets us know what happens on ebay I am tempted to be nosey and try and find your creations now  
I didn't realise you were thinking of moving, very exciting and will keep you very busy.
Your question re twins, my gradads dad was a twin and I think my great gran had twins but not sure. on DH's side his grandad is a twin and his aunt and uncle from his mums said had twins so there is a chance we could have twins which is very scary and exciting.

Emma I think you have made a very wise decision about not turning the baby, I am very excited about tuesday now   have you decided on a name for him?

Annie you have to find a way of logging on we need updates about the extension and of course baby ruddle. have you decided on a definate name? I know you had an idea but not sure of you decided on that or not?

Oooh I forgto Deedee was in the states lucky thing when is she back?

Claire hope you have a nice eatser its great being off work isn't it.

I can't wait for the scan now the suspense is killing me, if all is well then I may tell my boss after the scan or maybe the week after.

Hope you all have a fabulous easter eating lots of chocolate

Donna xx

Ps I felt fine all day yesterday, I went to lakeside in teh end and I was very tired when I came home I did buy 1 thing from the disney store -  a baby on board sign I know its eary days but it was so cute I couldn't resist.
when I came home DH was cooking meatballs I couldn't take the smell and ended up with my head down the loo! although I wasn't sick I just tried


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - twins would be *so* exciting, but if not one baby is pretty exciting too. I'm sorry you were feeling nauseous yesterday, but it is all in a good cause. Annie is right - keep eating, especially when you feel sick. A little and often seems to help. And lots of water too. I found that a slice of bread with butter or Philadelphia really helped. Cooking smells and anything minty (especially toothpaste) were unberable though.

We still haven't really decided on a name, in fact we haven't even talked about it properly for weeks. Dh keeps trying to get us to make a final decision, but I don't want to until the baby is born safe and well. We have decided that if he turns out to be a she (which I guess I'll find out at the scan on Tuesday) she will be called Isobel.

Annie - I hope you're not overdoing things. You _must_ find a way of logging on after you move. The vag team needs you.  Have you worked out how to use the TV at your new home yet?
Your extension sounds like it is rocketing ahead. How exciting. 

I've just been drifting around this morning, cleaning and tidying up etc. This afternoon, after walking the dogs, I'm going to rest on the sofa with the newspapers and a book, and this evening we are actually going out for a meal. Feels like ages since we've done that, so I hope the food is good.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Donna - Glad you had a good day browsing round the shops. Shame you ended up with your head in the loo when you got home though, but it's a good thing! My smelling skills were really intense in those first few weeks. I couldn't even stand the smell of toast! 
Thank goodness I still have internet access this week so I can hear all about your scan. I am so excited about it! 
We have got our name! I'll pm it to you.

Emma - Of course I'm overdoing things, this is me we're talking about   Not got my hands on the new T.V yet but it'll be my first job upon entering the property!  I've got my priorities straight there  


Well yesterday didn't start altogether well. I moped around the house for a few hours before I was due to go over to my friends place. Finally it was time to hop in the car and the blasted thing wouldn't start. So for the first time in my 10 year membership with the AA, I called them out! Long story short the nice man solved the problem and I was on my way out within 40 minutes. 
Had a nice afternoon with my friend and her daughters and then we went to the Out Laws for dinner. MIL is seriously beginning to hack me off. I truly love her dearly and on the whole I couldn't ask for a better one, but it's just that she keeps harping on about SIL possibly being pregnant next year and how excited she is about it. She hasn't shown even half as much excitement about the Grandchild that is actually en route. It's a bit upsetting sometimes. When we announced we were finally pg, MIL was very vocal in the fact she wasn't giving up her life to help us with childcare. Now that SIL might have a baby she suddenly wants to quit her job and look after ours when I go back to work next year. 
Oooh, I wish I had the time and page space to tell you about the whole story - it'd be a bit War & Peace though.

Well little Brother is back in town today. I'm making him take me to the cinema this afternoon to see Ice Age - yes I know it's for kids!  Then we're off to a BBQ this afternoon.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter and eating lots of chocolate. I haven't actually eaten any myself yet, but I did have some chips mid-morning. Dh and I went to London to take some stuff into his office, and I had a sudden urge for them. 

Annie - I don't understand MILs either. Mine doesn't seem in the least excited about the baby, perhaps because she already has 3 grandchildren. On the other hand my mother is bizarely over-excited and keeps phoning me for progress reports, which is equally strange as we've never been close. It could be that yours drives SIL made with talk about your baby when you're not there, but just seems offhand when you meet. 
Have a lovely time at the cinema.

Got to go. back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Just a quick one from me today. I'm off to @ Bristol in a mo - no idea what it is? Going with my friend and her 2 girls.

Hope everyone is doing well and not over indulged on all those eggs!

Speak to you later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday. It is beautifully sunny here. I keep saying that I'll do some packing today, but I haven't done any yet.

How are you feeling today Donna? I'm getting _so_ excited about your scan.

Annie - I didn't understand your post at all, but i hope you have a lovely time doing whatever it is. 

Polly - hope you are having a nice time with your parents. I forgot to say, dh and I tried the restaurant you recommended. We had a lovely evening, but the food itself was a little disappointing. Perhaps Easter weekend wasn't the ideal time to visit.

Deedee - hope you're having a wonderful holiday.

Claire - hope the weekend is living up to your expectations (or should that be eggspectations, ho, ho).

I don't think Master Daffodil has moved the right way round, because I think I can still feel his head up by my belly button, but the kicking has changed sides completely, so perhaps I'll be proved wrong tomorrow.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All! 

Emma - I did laugh at your post this morning. At Bristol or @ Bristol as it is known also is funnily enough a place in Bristol that has lots of Science type things. A bit like a funky Natural History Museum! 
I walked around the place for 5 hours yesterday and ironically my back has been aching since I sat down last night. I am stiff as a board this morning and have now developed a waddle because of it. 

Hope all goes well with your Master Daff appointment today. Let us know how you get on.

Morning Everyone else - how were your weekends?

Well this is the final week at work - yipee! Get the impression it's going to be quite an easy week, which is fine by me as when I get home it's all systems go with the packing ready to move out at the weekend. 
Also have my Baby Shower tomorrow night! 

DH gave me the scare of my life last night - he fell down the stairs  . All I heard was a loud thump and some choice words from DH. I flew out of that bedroom (quite hard when you're fat and have backache) to find DH rubbing his back and turning the air blue! Luckily he only fell on the last couple of steps but I think he'll have a sore back today aswell!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Polly, it's good to hear from you, I hope your weekend went well!

Donna, can't wait to hear from you after Thursday's scan!!!  

Emma, I think you've made a good decision re not moving the baby around.  Fingers crossed though that he's moved himself!!

Annie, morning.  How was Ice Age

We had a good long weekend.  We went to Wrest Park on Friday for a picnic and got chased by a man in a tractor for being somewhere we weren't supposed to be   then Saturday was quiet and I went for a massage which was divine.  Sunday we did gardening etc. like proper grown ups, then on Monday we ordered a new bathroom for bfs house (finally!) then went for a walk up Warden and Galley Hills (in fact we went so far that I think we could see Lilley, Emma!).  And believe it or not I have sunburn................  

I also said out loud "I want a baby!" which I hadn't planned on saying at all, although we have agreed to ttc once married but I'm sick of waiting!!!!!!!

No househunting this weekend as I'm worried we'll find the house of our dreams and bfs isn't ready to sell, we'd lose a lot of £££s selling it as it is (bachelor life...) so although I'm drooling over country-properties.co.uk I'm trying to get his house sorted.  We did buy paint for the living room and kitchen too so it's all progress.  Now back to that blasted kitchen.........................  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - your last week of work, how exciting.  Glad you had a good time at @Bristol yesterday.  It all makes more sense now. Sounds like a funky bar not a museum. I'm amazed that you were able to walk around for 5 hours. You must be some kind of superwoman.
I hope dh is OK today.

Claire - your weekend sounds lovely. I can't believe you have sunburn. 
Did you tell bf that you were sick of waiting to get married?
It sounds like things are getting there with bf's house, especially if you take control. Am I right in thinking you are selling two houses to buy one bigger one. Is yours on the market yet?

Polly - hope things are going well on ebay for you, and you had a lovely weekend.

Donna, Deedee -  

I'm a little bit nervous about this afternoon. I worry that they'll do a scan then want to keep me in for observation. I couldn't stand that.
I didn't do much packing at all yesterday - just one box in fact.  I ended up going out with dh and the dogs for a nice (if very slow) walk, and watching Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (surprisingly good).

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

After much changing of minds, we have decided to sell both houses and buy one bigger one in a village.  The problem is bfs house has interesting decoration choices and needed a new kitchen and bathroom to get a good price for it, which is the delay.  It should all be done within 6 weeks to 2 months (at least, if I take total charge which he does seem to be letting me now).  My house isn't on the market as the 2-bed houses in our area are going like hot cakes and some are selling within days and I'm not prepared to up sticks and live in house no. 2 (his) with the bathroom how it is so we're keeping both on although he lives out of mine most of the time.

No I haven't actually said I'm sick of waiting as I have this romantic notion that he proposes because he wants to not because I bullied him into it.  Which is silly as I know he wants to get married but he's the sort of person that does things in his own good time, whereas I'm incredibly impatient.  But the Sicily comments aren't sinking in and I do need to be less subtle.  We're having lunch with a good friend of mine on Sunday and she's quite outspoken so I might brief her to say something to him when I'm in the loo or something.  

I'm sure it will go fine this afternoon.  Like me, you are finding the worst scenario and convincing yourself that that will happen.  I tend to do this so I'm not disappointed in the outcome so I do understand.  However, am sure it will all go well and it is all soooo worth it in the end.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I'm sure bf will get there in the end. Good idea to seek assistance from your friend though. 

Yes, I do always look for the worst case scenario. That way, if I'm prepared for things going disastrously, events actually come as a pleasant relief. Silly logic.

I have been on a mad cleaning spree this morning (lets hope that isn't a sign of anything  ), rushing round at high speed polishing anything and everything. I'm utterly exhausted now.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I know that I'm talking to myself, but what does that matter.

It seems to be one thing after another with young Master Daff. I'm sure he is going to turn out to be a most awkward child (just like his parents). 
He is now definitely the right way up (head down).  I was hoping that might be the case because the violent kicking has changed from my right to left-hand sides.
The doctor I saw said that whilst I was there I should do a standard urine test, just to check everything was OK. Unfortunately they found very high levels of protein and are worried that I could have pre-eclampsia. On the plus side I don't have any other symptoms (headaches, swollen limbs or face, flashing lights, stabbing stomach pain, pain when passing urine). They did some blood tests and I should get the results tomorrow. I'm trying not to worry about it until then. If I do develop any of the other symptoms then they want to admit me for observation. I don't like the sound of that one bit.

Oh well, enough about me. Hope everyone has had a pleasant Tuesday.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma I am so pleased baby is the right way up, and I guess he is still a he?

Annie only 3 days left at work how exciting! is baby shower tonight? how was it?

Think sickness as started, I was sick yesterday morning for no reason at all, and this morning I was sick again after feeling sick all night. got some rich tea and ginger nuts by my bed in preperation for tommorrow  

Looking forward to the scan but I am nervous to keep thinking what if there is nothing there! or they tell me its triplets  

sorry to be breif just checked in to see how emma got on, off to collaps on the sofa now

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - sorry to hear that you are feeling yucky. Have you tried lollipops? Annie had special preggie pops (I think that was the name) but I just sucked on ordinary ones (sugar free from Holland and Barrett) and found that helped. Does dh bring you tea in bed in the morning to go with the biscuits?

I don't know if the baby is still a he. I asked, but apparently by this stage they are so big and squashed together that it isn't possible to see the relevant bits.

What time is your scan on Thursday? I can't wait. 

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Well, those pregnancy hormones are well and truly at their peak. I cried all of last night and I'm off again this morning!

Last night I had a meltdown simply because MIL called and asked if I could pop over to see the chap whose house we're going to be living in. Perfectly reasonable request but I completely broke down. 

I think it's a combination of so many things. I'm really tired, I leave work this week, I've got to move out at the weekend, I've got so many phone calls to make and organise things, there's something happening most nights this week, the extension, the worry about the architect paying for the remedial work - it goes on and on.

Plus to top things of my friend and colleague has lost her battle to return to work part time, so I've got that to think about. Admittedly I've got a year before I need to fight my own battle on that one, but it's still on my mind.

Sorry  - rant over.

Emma - Pleased to hear Master Daff has turned. I shall keep everything crossed that the blood test comes back neagative for pre eclampsia. I don't blame you for not wanting to be stuck in hospital, but I guess it'd be for the greater good and totally worth it in the end.
I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine and you'll go on to have a "traditional" delivery.

Donna - How exciting about yuor scan tomorrow! I had the exact same worry when I went for an early scan, but you'll be fine. Enjoy every second of it because they don't show you them for very long! 

Claire - Ice Age was hysterical. My Brother and I were the only ones in there to begin with and then I felt sorry for the kids that did finally join us because we laughed the whole way through and really loudly! 

Polly - Morning! Made a million yet?

Right - best push some papers around and try not to nod off. Hopefully I can sneak off early tonight and catch some zzzz's before tonight's baby shower.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - you poor thing.  These pregnancy hormones are powerful things, aren't they. I'm not surprised you are tired with so much going on. Can you delegate some of the house stuff to dh, so it is one less thing to worry about. 
You just have to get through the next 3 days, somehow, and you will.

I bet your baby shower this evening will be wonderful, and you'll feel so much better afterwards.

Hope everyone else is OK.

I had a major panic this morning (I know that is nothing new these days ) when I had a big nosebleed. It just came on all of a sudden as I was making my breakfast and blood was spurting everywhere. I've never had one before, and I'm no great fan of blood and gore, so I was a little bit frightened. Luckily dh was standing next to me at the time and took control of the situation and calmed me down. If it happens again I'll call the midwife in case it is a sign of something. I'm scared of going out now in case it happens again. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - I think you might find that nose bleeds are yet another joy of pregnancy I'm afraid. My friend had nose bleeds in the later stages of pregnancy most days. I've experienced blood when I've blown my nose (sorry) and my other friend who is pregnant has too. Still best to mention it to your Madwife though.

Thanks for the hugs too - very much appreciated


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Annie. I couldn't find any horror stories on the internet either about nosebleeds, so I've stopped panicking. 
Are you feeling any better?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, I'm feeling a bit better thanks Emma. Was really hoping to go home early today and crash out on my bed but the builders are working inside the house today, so no hope there. I would have gone to my Grandparents but I've left their house key at home  

Sooo, options now are to leave early still and seek refuge with the Out Laws - if they're home. Or sit here and push paper around until the builders are due to leave. What a pain in the butt!

How are you feeling about everything today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I hope you managed to find somewhere to go to put your feet up. 

Dunno how I am feeling, to be honest. I guess the overwhelming feeling is just tiredness. I fell asleep whilst eating my lunch today, which was quite odd and something only very old people should do. I'd had a reasonably good night's sleep too (didn't wake up until 5.30 am, a record these days) and hadn't done much in the morning so it is inexcusable. I only woke up because dogs started bouncing across me to tell me it was walk time.
I haven't heard anything back from the hospital about my blood tests, but it occurs to me that they might not have my phone number.  I'll call them tomorrow if I hear nothing. 
I'm getting a bit nervous about dh going away at the weekend, but there's nothing I can do about that. Dh is being very sweet and attentive at the moment, and must feel really guilty. I should milk it for all it is worth. 

Take care, and have a lovely baby shower.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi - just a quick one as I am feeling quite tired myself - especially after reading how tired you all are!  
Had a good few days, but it's lovely to be back in our own house, in front of our own fire and sitting on our own sofa!

Ebay was quite successful, and I have even got two commissions from it  . So I guess I can keep going!

I'm on cd 35 with no sign of af - beginning to wonder if I'll ever have one again.  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just popping on quickly to wish Donna lots of luck with the scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will all go well, and I can't wait to hear all about it.  

Polly - I'm so glad your ebay venture is turning out to be a great success. You certainly deserve it.

Off to bed,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Busy day but popped on quickly to wish Donna well for her scan later.  

Annie / Emma, hope you're both feeling less tired today!

Polly, good to hear from you and glad your ebay venture is doing well.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - how was the baby shower? How are you feeling today? Only 2 working days......

Claire - hard to believe, but I feel even more tired today. I could quite happily take to my bed for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Wow! - last night was fantastic if not completely surreal and overwhelming. I never thought I would attend a baby shower for me! I can't begin to describe it to you all. Just completely surreal. 

I had some lovely gifts and the sheer amount of them   - if you could only have seen it all. I took out a corner of the restaurant with bags and boxes. My 2 oldest friends bought us a "Nappy Cake" Check it out on the net when you get a chance. I'd never heard of or seen them before. I was given lots of vouchers for treatments at Spa's (they know me well), toys, baby gros and someone kindly got me a gym ball to take to the hospital and rock on during my labour! 

ooooh - it was lovely! Worth the 4 year wait - definitely and the late night. I'm running on pure adrenalin today....and last day at work tomorrow - yipee!

Donna - Good Luck later on today. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - your evening sounds wonderful. I'm thrilled that you enjoyed it so much. Just what you needed, I reckon. Are you able to concentrate on work today?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I was doing really well until I went to my last Team Meeting. At the end they announced that there was some awards to give out. Long story short they were all for me and making jest of my personality traits and things I get up to in the office. The awards were:

Cleaner of the Year (for cleaning everyones desks obsessively) ,Font of all Knowledge (I tend to know where things are), Most Pregnant, Media Research (reading OK magazine and The Sun and declaring it an essential part of my work), Most Obsessed Harry Potter Fan and.... Most missed team member that we hope to see back soon.

Needless to say I was in floods of  

I haven't actually got any work to do. Just tying up a few loose ends. Can't quite bring myself to pack up my desk yet. It's bad enough that my house has been emptied  

Emma- Have you spoke to the hospital about your results yet? I don't blame you for being anxious about DH going away, but I'm sure all will be fine. You should certainly be making the most of DH pampering you! 

Polly - It was great to hear that things went well on E-Bay. Commissions to boot aswell - WELL DONE!
Sorry you're having a long cycle. How frustrating for you   Have you had anymore thoughts on a possible path of action or are you & DH still mulling it all over?


Claire - Hope you're not being too frazzled at work today!

Donna - Hope you log on before I leave for the night. No internet access at home for me anymore!

Right, I'm off for lunch to pass a bit more time. Check in when I get back x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Annie your baby shower sunds wondefull and your work seem to be giving you a good send off which is very nice too  

Polly thats great news about ebay, less great news about long cycle though - maybe stress is causing af to stay away you have had/got alot on your mind.

Been sick every morning this week   been trying differetn things but they all just seemed to give me something to throw up! tried crakers this moring and they seemed to work as I wasn't sick, but i also started work later today so had more time so maybe not rushing around helped!

I am so excited about the scan! not sure if I will be able to log on before you go home tonight annie as scan is at 3.20pm so I probably wont get back in time - sorry  

Talk to you all later

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Darn - I shall have to wait until the morning to hear your news Donna. At least it'll give me an incentive to come into work!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - your colleagues sound so lovely. I feel quite tearful myself just reading about it all.  

I have spoken to the hospital, who were as helpful as a chocolate teapot. They now say that the results won't be back until tomorrow or even Monday. I (stupidly) tested myself at home - I have some of the strips that test urine and glucose levels from when I had glucose problems - and these have come back with a high level of protein too. I told this to the hospital, but they weren't impressed and said that home testing was totally unreliable. Nonetheless I feel a bit anxious, but I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so I can talk to her about it. I worked myself into a bit of a state this morning because I was feeling lousy - really tired and nauseous - but I feel a bit better now, so it is probably nothing. I think I had a touch iof what you had yesterday, Annie, and spent the morning in floods of tears to dh on the phone, but I'm fine now.

On a totally different subject, we _finally_ have a date for moving - 3rd of May, or even the 2nd if the removal firm get a cancellation (we complete the sale on the 2nd). It is a few days earlier than expected. Young Master Daff had better not even think of coming out until after then.  I still expect it all to go wrong  but I am more than a little excited.  Now I have to organise lots of curtains and quickly.

Claire, Polly, Deedee 

Donna - you're probably having your scan right now. The suspense is killing me. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope everything went OK


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I can't sleep so have come on here to talk to myself.  I have thoughts of moving house and all the things I need to do buzzing round my head. At least it will all keep me busy when dh is away.

Back later at a more sensible time,
Emma,


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - naughty girl, up at that time of night! I can imagine however that you are really excited about moving finally and it all coming together! Make sure you have a nap this afternoon!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hi Polly  

Emma, I was awake around that time.  Sadly I was thinking about work in a distorted middle-of-the-night way, very unpleasant.  I feel a bit   at the moment!

Donna, logged on eager to hear your news.  Where are you!!  

Morning Annie.  Last day?  

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, last day at work and possibly my last post for a few days.

I've been spoilt rotten this morning. Lots of nice pressies and my desk has been decorated! We're all off for lunch shortly and then I'm off home for a little rest before I head to Cardiff tonight to see Charlotte Church.

Got the big move over the weekend and then I'll need to sneak onto FIL's PC to catch up with you all. One day next week with a bit of luck.

Emma - Fab news about the moving date! You just know Master Daff is going to arrive on that day  
Sorry to hear you were having a pregnancy hormone day yesterday. A good cry was probably just the tonic though! Hope your Madwife reassures you when you see her.

Donna - Hope everything went alright yesterday!?!

Claire - Sorry you were awake at "Stupid O'Clock" too. If you have any more nights like that in a few weeks time, log on - Emma & I will probably be on line during night feeds  

Polly - Morning!

Righto - off I go. Speak to you all as soon as I can xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quick one, and I'm probably not going to make much sense. jst been to see the midwife and she is worried about pre-eclampsia. I've got to go into hospital. They can't tell me if it is for good or just the day. I'm so scared you wouldn't believe. if you don't hear from me for a few days (weeks?) that's why. the timing couldn't be worse...

Emma


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Emma.  It will be ok, you will be in the best possible hands.  

How can we stay in touch with you if it's longer than a day?  I know you said mobile was a no go but...  

Please don't be scared, it's a good thing that they take such precautions and investigate such things for your well being.

Hang in there, I'll be thinking of you.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I'm back, for now anyway. Sorry to be such a drama queen earlier.  To be honest, I still don't quite know what is going on with me. My community midwife semed worried which, in turn, panicked me. 

I went to hospital (and I'm not convinced that I should have been driving, but no accidents came about), where they hooked me up to machines to monitor the fetal heart-rate and movements and my BP, all of which were fine. They did blood tests and urine tests, which weren't fine, but they didn't seem to know why.  A doctor came to see me and said that they'd keep me in for 24 hours observation and then induce labour if there was no improvement. Then I panicked big time.  Then, for some reason, they changed their mind, took some more blood and sent me away with a huge plastic container in which I have to collect all my urine for the next 24 hours. Lovely. I have to go back tomorrow and deliver it. They reckon that the results won't be back until Monday, so hopefully they won't make me go into the hospital until then or later. Rather scarily, they've decided that Baby Daff is fully engaged, i.e. ready to come out at a moment's notice. 

Anyway, dh rushed back home (except it took hours because all the trains round here aren't working today) in a state of panic too. We've decided he will still go to South Africa tomorrow, but he'll try to be back on Tuesday. So long as the baby isn't distressed I reckon I can argue a case with the hospital for not inducing labour for a few days.

What a performance, and I still don't have the hideous nightdressses that they require you to take to hospital for labour. I'd better get onto that soon.

Claire - thank you for your post. It was so sweet. Has your work problem sorted itself out?

Donna - hope all is well with you.

Annie - hope your last day at work went well. Hope you are back with us soon.

Polly, Deedee - hello.

I'm off for a long soak now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Emma sorry to hear about your drama's I hope you are ok and make sure you rest lots over the weekend  

well sorry I've kept you waiting so long, not sure when Annie will see this. Sorry I didn't post last night it was late when we got home after seeing parents and inlaws.

Scan was fine and guess what...........................................
I am 7 weeks pregnant with TWINS!
They seem to think the are non identical as they look to be in different sacs. we saw the heart beat and it was magical! going back for another scan in 2 weeks.


Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Emma - phew! What an awful day for you. But I'm glad you are home, and I'm sure that you are right about not inducing baby daff unless necessary. You must get the nightdresses tomorrow though! What time is DH off? Can he go shopping with you first? I went through my mum's fabric stash in her attic over the weekend, so I could have brought back ugly nightdress fabric by the tonne, if I'd known you still needed them!  

Annie, I know you won't get this for a while, but it sounds as though you had a lovely baby shower and send-off. It's so nice to knpw that you will be missed so much  . It sounds as though you are neither staying with grandfather or Outlaws, but have a house to yourselves. Is that right? I'll be thinking of you (and missing you!) over the next few weeks while you are incommunicado.

Donna - results please!!!!!

Claire, Deedee, Hi!

Oh, BTW, mentioning about AF worked - started with a vengeance today! Donna, it wasn't stress, but having no follies meant an annovulatory cycle, and thus no way of knowing when it might end....Anyway, now I need to decide whether to temp again this month, or whether I'd rather not know if I ovulate or not now. Not really had a conversation with Dh about what we are going to do recently, I'm still a bit in denial about it all. I know that you are all facing completely different issues (morning sickness, having babies, moving houses, waiting for proposals  ) but it would be good to hear what you think - if you do?

Thanks
Love
P  lly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry, was having real connection problems there, so our posts crossed. Well done Donna!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you polly!

Glad AF has arrived for you.
Please don't ever think and I am sure I can speak for everyone here that although we are at different stages and going through different things we are still here 100% for each other. we face EVERYTHING together. dont ever feel you can't talk to us at anytime about anything. I know what your going through must be so hard at the moment and I guess it must feel like we are all rubbing your nose in it, which we would never want to do and I am sorry if it sometimes feels that way.
I do feel guilty that my BFP couldn't have come at a worse time for you and I am truely sorry for that, anyway I am rambeling now and I am sure you have got my point  

with regards temping if your not ttc this month then I think you should have a complete break from it all take the time out to think about your next step. If you are gonna try bms I think I would still not chart be more relaxed if possible and have some fun.
I feel a break would be good for you and DH.
sorry if what I said is nonsense, you know what is best for you and what you would be more happy doing its only my opinion.

Take care hun, hope to see more from you soon xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

A beautiful sunny day here. I am feeling much calmer today, thank goodness. Dh goes away this afternoon, but I am trying not to get too upset. I realised that this will be the last time for 18 years that I'll be on my own and able to be completely selfish and do whatever I want when I want, so I should make the best of it.  I've decided, after much internet searching, that I probably have a kidney infection, rather than anything that affects the baby. 

Donna - twins is just too exciting for words! I was really hoping it would be twins. Are you shocked? i had the impression that you thought it was twins. 

Polly - thank goodness af has arrived. Lets hope last month was a rogue cycle. Personally, I wouldn't temp this month and would try not to think about it all (easier said than done, I know), but aim for lots of  . If you don't feel ready for one of those 'big' conversations with dh about it all, then wait. 
Like Donna, I'm sorry if I have been really insensitive lately going on about my pregnancy woes and fears. When I am feeling sorry for myself I often think of you (and other people struggling with ttc) and feel very ashamed of myself.

Annie - hope the move is going well. Come back soon!

Claire - hope you are having a lovely weekend. Action-packed, I'm sure.

Deedee - I wonder if you are back yet? If so, I can't waot to hear all about your holiday.

I'm pottering around the house this morning, helping dh get ready for his trip. This afternoon I have to give him a lift, take my vat of urine to the hospital, and run a few errands - I promise to go and buy those blasted nighties.  

Have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I'm sure you will all be greatly relieved to know that I now have 2 hideous nighties, so I am fully equipped for going into hospital. They are the ugliest items of clothing I've ever bought, and I resented every penny I spent on them. 

I went back to the hospital this afternoon with my vat of urine. I have to go back on Tuesday to see the consultant. It will be the same one I saw for the vag, and I thought he was fantastic, so I found that quite reassuring.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine. It feels properly warm for the first time this year. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hellooooo everyone,

Got back yesterday about midday after 10 hr flight but then had to wait around heathrow for 3:30 Belfast flight 

We had a fabulous time, it will take me a while to fill you in on all the details- I'll probably be talking about it for weeks....

I missed you all and am dying to catch up on all the goss. Im also glad I didnt miss any early arrivals (Emma and Annie) Im sooo excited for you both!

Donna- I had a quick scan through the posts and OMIGOD again...TWINS!!!!!! Thats fantastic- how do you feel? Are there twins in your family?  Sorry to hear you are suffering the dreaded sickness hun. I would recommend eating little and often and try sticking to plain things if you can. Dont worry about healthy eating at this stage, just what you feel like. When I was sick, fruit and veg were the last things I wanted to eat (except for grapefruit, they are good for getting rid of the yukky mouth feeling).

Hi  to evryone else. 

Im off to Sainsbury's as our cupboards are bare at the moment and also to pick up our cat who has had to suffer the boarding kennels for the last 2 weeks.  Ill come back on later for more chat.

Glad to be back with u all,

Luv dd XXXXXX


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Deedee - welcome back! Glad you had a great trip. I want to hear _all_ about it.

Hope everyone else is OK.

I went out shopping this morning, looking for curtains for the new house. Some come with the house, and we'll make do with those until we decide how we want to decorate, but I still need 4 pairs. I might have to have them made to measure for downstairs as the windows are very wide. I managed to buy one pair, but now I'm not sure that I like them. They were only M&S economy range ones, so perhaps we'll just live with those in our bedroom for a few weeks and use them as spares in the future. This curtain lark is all new to me - we had wooden blinds on all the windows at our old house.

I'm off to crash out on the sofa with the papers and/or a DVD. I'll probably end up asleep before too long. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi guys

Cant' staop for long. I'm at the Out Laws and they keep popping in and looking over my shoulder!

House move went fine. Bit sad to be out of my home, but it's looking good! I'm bloomin knackered now!

Donna - OMG, OMG - TWINS! I was only kidding! This is just too amazing. Huge Congrats to you and DH!

Emma - You poor love, I'm sorry you're having to keep going to the hospital. Can't be much fun and really unsettling with DH going away. I shall sneak over here as often as I can to see how you're doing

Deedee - Welcome Home!

Polly - Sorry AF arrived. I shall chat more to you about it when I can

Claire - Hope you're well

So sorry this is short and sweet. Back asap.

Love to you all and miss you terribly x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - good to have you back, even if only briefly. Hope you are OK and haven't been overdoing things. How are you planning to spend your first day of maternity leave? 

I have strange bump sensations this evening, which may be the infamous Braxton Hicks contractions. My midwife told me I've been having them before (she could feel them hapeening) but I wasn't really aware of it. It'd better not be anything else.  

I never got my afternoon of resting on the sofa. People keep ringing to check that I am OK. It is very sweet of them, and nice to know I'm not on my own, but I'm really tired now. I'm off to bed with today's newspapers.

Night, night.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone!

Donna, oh my word, I am beyond excited with your news of twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You deserve it my dear.  

Emma, thank goodness you're ok.  I kept thinking about it over the weekend but couldn't get online to check if you were back or not!  After the birth maybe you can make some play outfits for Master Daffodil to wear from the material or is it tooooo hideous for that?!    Does that mean DH is back tomorrow?

Annie, glad the move went well, hope you'll be able to pop on at intervals in the next few weeks.

Deedee, welcome back.  

Polly, ask away.  My life dramas are pretty insignificant and petty in all honesty.  I agree with the others, I would leave the temp charting for this month, whether you're having bms or not, and try to relax and focus on enjoying each others company and   without the pressure of knowing about ovulation etc.   

Bf and I had a nice weekend .  We went to St Albans to see the Roman remains and the museum, had a lovely lunch with my friend in one of the oldest pubs in the country (793AD for anyone geeky as me that might be interested) but no househunting as we were too busy planning his house renovations next steps.  

Anyway, am running late today as went to docs this am (nothing worrying, hayfever tabs) so am behind at work.  

Hope you all have an enjoyable day.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - your weekend sounds lovely. I was in St Albans myself yesterday. Small world. Was it the pub by the lake? Despite living there for 4 years I never actually went to that one.
I wonder if I'm not getting hayfever this year? I normally have it quite badly, but nothing this year so far. I reckon the pollen count where you are can't be so different from here.
The hideous nighties are pink and grey (I am so not a pink clothes type of person, no offence intended to anyone who is) so perhaps unsuitable for making anything later for Master Daff. Besides which, my understanding is that they get covered in so much blood and gore that they'll just be thrown away afterwards.
Dh isn't back until Thursday, I'm afraid. He was trying to change his flight to Wednesday, but no news on that so far. I've had emails from him today saying his meetings have been delayed - not what I want to hear. 

Polly - how is ebay life? Do you start your new job this week?

Annie - its not the same without your regular updates throughout the day. I wonder if you are taking things easy.  

Deedee  - are you back at work today? How's the jetlag?

Donna - hope you're OK, and not feeling too sick.

I've had SIL round this morning and my lovely nephew. Now I really ought to start getting organised for the move next week.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Yes it is by the lake, big white building.  Very nice food.  

My hayfever isn't here yet, I'm being unbearably organised  !  Mine usually comes around mid May - mid July... 

Fingers crossed DH gets an earlier flight. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you all had a nice day. I've been feeling unusually energetic today. I think it is the excitement of moving. My plan for the evening though is to watch lots of TV whilist eating pizza and ice-cream. 

This is definitely TMI but I have piles now! What an undignified business this is. Cream has been purchased and applied, but no magic results so far. 

Have a good evening everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma, piles!  Oh dear!!!  

The deed has been done, I've booked the smear test for 12th May.  Bf and I have booked a B&B on the south coast for that evening so we can have a nice day and night away after as a treat and to take my mind off it.  I followed Annie's advice and took it into the bath with me just to get used to it, but didn't try it out, too afraid at the moment.  Plus I wasn't sure of the logistics of it all in that situation...    I'm going to turn attention to it at the weekend as a starting point.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Donna, I'm still excited about your twins news!  

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Emma, poor you, piles! When do you have to phone the hospital to get the results from your wee? It is today, isn't it?

Claire - well done on booking your smear - it'll be fine, and you'll be so pleased you did it! What was it that you were not sure about in the bath?

Annie - hope you are coping ok, and enjoying being away from work. Are you round every day getting on the builders' case, or making them tea?  

Donna - hope all is going well and not too sick.

Deedee - need more details on hols!

Yes indeedy, I started my new job yesterday - "working from home" today. As you all know, not my most productive mode of working! 

Haven't taken any temps yet this month, still haven't decided if I want to know if I am ovulating or not. We are going to have a second look at a house this week. Not that we have put ours on the market yet, or know if we can afford to move (is the process of selling and buying and moving really expensive? I have no idea.) We originally rejected this house as needing too much work, but all the ones we have seen since need more! At the back of my mind I wonder if it is all displacement activity....

Anyway, back to budget calculations!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - well done on booking the smear test. I think it is a wonderful idea to organise a treat with bf for afterwards. You'll be just fine and, like Polly, says, will be so pleased with yourself afterwards.
Although I only used dilators, not a speculum, I never had much success with attempts in the bath. I kept slipping further and further down (I'm short) and couldn't get into the right position. Have you tried lying on a bed, perhaps with a pillow or two beneath you?

Polly - are you enjoying your new job, or is it too early to say?
My view is that house-moving is considerably more expensive than you expect. I got a bill from our solicitor yesterday, and is shocking how much extra you have to pay on top of the actual cost of the house (stamp duty, searches, land registry fees etc). Moving itself adds a fair whack, although hopefully you wouldn't have to put your things in storage for months as we have. (BTW if you go ahead I can recommend a fantastic removal firm). Then, even though you think you have all the things you need, you might find that curtains, light fittings etc need to be changed in the new house. I'm not trying to put you off though. 

I have to go back to the hospital this afternon to see the consultant about my urine.  Whatever happens, I'm not going to let them keep me there.  

I slept really badly last night, having the most awful graphic dreams about bottoms.   Finally got to sleep at 6ish and woke up late.

Donna, Deedee, Annie - come back soon.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Polly, I was worried about exactly what Emma described.  Slipping!  I'm not very tall either!  I did wonder about approaching it like the dilators but I have such negative memories of that, I was hoping to approach this in a different way and not unsettle myself in the process.  But it looks like the bed and cushions are going to be the only option.

I'm going to measure it against bf as I'm positive it will be smaller even slightly open, I think psychologically that will be best.  We're managing s about once a fortnight now (although still not the most seamless or romantic of events  ) so I think that will help me view it more positively and as something I can do.  I suppose the big barrier is someone else being in control...  

Polly, I found buying my house expensive 5+ years ago due to solicitors, searches, stamp duty, etc.  I'm expecting it to cost about £5k to sell two houses and buy one larger one.  Plus as Emma says, the expense of buying things that don't fit etc.  But I do think it's worth it in the long run, I love a nice project like that.  

Good luck for your urine test later Emma.  What time is it?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - as with the actual smear test, why not come up with a mini-treat for yourself for after attempting the speculum at home. I used to have a yummy cake, a long bath, a glossy magazine, that kind of thing as a reward for using the dilators. On the other hand, if the thought of them is so awful, you don't have to put yourself through this if you don't want to. I reckon though that when you try - and succeed - you'll feel on top of the world, and it will fill you with confidence for the real thing.
Are you going to tell the nurse that you find it difficult? Most are very sympathetic and understanding and will be happy to go at your pace.

Hospital appointment is at 2pm. I'm trying not to worry about it, as I feel just fine.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Mmh, I was tempted not to do the test at all, but then I thought a) what if there is something wrong that they could have prevented if I'd done the test, which I suppose is the whole point of it in the first place, and b) I do tend to face things eventually whether I want to or not, it's my nature unfortunately.  

So I am going to do it.  I'm going to try to stick to 12th May but I'm not going to beat myself up over it if I postpone it.  

I do need some treats, yes.  I'll give that some thought.................  

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Emma hope all is ok at the hospital?

Polly hows the new job? I have never bought a house so cant comment on price although the reason I have never bought one is because I can't afford it 

Annie hope your resting but bet your not!

Claire well doen on booking your smear test, I never got around to that   so you have more courage than me! you'll be fine I know you can do it.

Deedee welcome back can't wait to hear more about your holiday.

was terribly sick yesterday and thought this was a sign of things to come but feel fine today! I am very tired in the evenings well all the time actually  
My manager knows about the pregnancy now and has stared moaning about the scan next week not being convinient, oh well kida tough in it! don't need the $hit form her though but know I am going to get it every step of the way  

Off for a lay down

Donna  xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Just got back from the hospital. OMG, OMG, OMG. I have to go in on Thursday for labour to be induced. That took a bit of haggling, I can tell you. They wanted to do it today/tomorrow, but no way am I doing that on my own.
It seems that the afterbirth (does that mean the placenta ) is constricting the blood vessels somewhere and could cause damage to my kidneys, and you can't get the afterbirth out without getting the baby out.
I'm just waiting for dh to confirm 100% that he will be back in time. I'm holding off from phoning family because I know I'll burst into tears.

Ooh, he just phoned and will be back first thing Thurs. I can't stop   now. I don't know why I'm   and whether I'm scared, excited, or what. Shocked I think. And we're moving house next Tuesday. i guess that gets me out of packing, cleaning etc.

Sorry, it is all me, me, me. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma,

 That's so exciting!  You will have Master Daffodil in just a few days' time!!!

I feel quite   now, I have PMT so any excuse!

Great news that DH will be back Thursday morning.

Dashing off to a meeting but wanted to say something quickly first.

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

In amongst all the shock and worry, that must be REALLY exciting! i'm SO glad that DH will be back in time - is he going to be any use having travelled all night?  . Oh, I don't know whether to laugh or cry, so god knows where you are!!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I _am_ excited, and for a control freak like me it is sort of good to know what is going to happen when, but I just don't feel ready. The house is a mess. Dh and I were going to pack stuff up at the weekend and get organised. There are so many things I need to do but I'm in too much of a tizzy to do them. I guess dh coming back and dogs going into kennels (now arranged) are the only crucial things. Perhaps I ought to build a cot this afternoon? It is so weird to think that tomorrow is my last day of freedom, ever.

Polly - I doubt dh will be any use at all, but tough. I can't imagine I'll have slept that well either.

Claire - sorry about the PMT.

Donna - sorry you feel so sick. Don't let your manager get to you - you don't need extra stress and worry. Just concentrate on resting and loking after those precious twins.

I'm going to take the dogs for a walk now to calm down.

Bye,Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma- my first thought is don't build the cot. It might sound daft, but now you are in "baby coming" mode, and in a tizz anyway, so doing something that reinforces that, and is a bit physical anyway might be a bad idea. Baby Daffodil must not join in and decide to come even earlier! Even as I write that is sounds a bit daffy and superstitious,  but with DH away I would go with it. 

Dh and his BIL can surely get the cot together after the event? Baby will be either not be asleep, or happy to sleep in your arms or anywhere while they do it? I'm sure you will get lots of help with the move - is anyone moving into your house on Tuesday?

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG Emma this Thursday you will be having a baby!!!!!!!!! 
No wonder you are  my dear, this is it! I know it is easy for me to say but try not to worry. There is no way I would want to go into labour without DH there with me either. Im sure you just wish your DH was with you now, have you told your family yet??
I just can't believe that it's going to happen so soon.  

Don't be worrying about house move either- leave all that to DH, you will have enough on your plate, but I must say it IS a good way of getting out of packing, cleaning etc.
Oh Im soooo excited.....

My holiday tales seem really pointless now after THAT news but I have to tell you all about it.  San Francisco was a great city but cold and wet, would you believe. Apparantly its nearly always like that because it is in a valley surrounded by mountains, so first thing i had to do was buy a jumper and raincoat (I wasnt very well prepared).

Las Vegas was CRAAAZYYY! We were only there for two days but that was certainly enough if you are pregnant as alcohol, nightclubs and shopping for normal sized clothes was out of the question. We spent most of the time wandering in and out of the different hotels with our mouths open. They all have a different theme and really try to out do each other on the WOW factor. My favourites were Ceasars Palace (roman) and The Venetian (just like Venice). They have even created a perfect replica of St Marks Square (think thats what its called) INDOORS. The ceiling is painted to resemble sky and is so lifelike that you would honestly think you were outside. It even changes colour to look like it is getting darker.
The whole place actually reminded me of Disney World (without Mickey and Minnie).

After that we flew back to San Fran and drove to Napa Valley, where the vineyards are. Now for me this was absolute torture as I LOVE wine so couldnt partake in any tasting, but it was lovely driving through the gorgeous countryside and stopping off in the picture perfect towns for coffee. We have vowed to definately go back when I can sample the local produce.

Next we headed down the coast to Santa Cruz which was definately warmer and had a more beachy, surfer vibe to it.

Then we drove 'Big Sur', which is the road which goes right along the coast with the really dramatic scenery (think rugged cliffs and crashing waves against blue sky). Well, we got the cliffs and the waves minus the blue sky. I think we picked the worst possible day to do that drive- grey and misty, and it actually resembled the west coast of Ireland on a dull winter's day.

Santa Barbara was the next stop along the coast and it was one of my favourites. Quite a posh town with a lovely beach, boardwalk, fantastic shops and restaurants.

San Diego was next (south of LA) and we loved it too. We went to the zoo which is apparantly one of the best in the world.

Final stop was Los Angeles and it did overwhelm me a bit. More people live in that city than in the whole of Ireland and it is just sooo big. All the tourist spots are miles from each other so you have to do a lot of travelling about. From our hotel in the city centre to Rodeo Drive was 13 MILES!!!!
My eyes were peeled the whole time for celebs and the best I could do was Avid Merrion (from Bo Selecta) who was filming for the new series on Rodeo Drive and Melanie Griffith (we had lunch in the same restaurant as her). I know what a saddo I am!

OMG have just realised I have been rambling on for ages and prob boring you all to tears. I am still actually in shock about Emma's news.....

bye for now,

DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - your holiday sounds wonderful. You packed in so much. In truth, it is wonderful to talk and think about something that has nothing to do with babies. I would love to go to that part of the world, especially San Francisco. I assumed it was always sunny and warm there - it always looks that way in pictures. I've only been to the US once, to Boston (which I loved).

Polly - you could be right on the cot front. I don't want to do anything at all that could encourage a spontaneous labour. Plus, if I'm too prepared it is bound to be a horrendously long labour with a long stay in hospital afterwards. It would be tempting fate. Sounds like this induction business is very slow and tedious at first, so dh can always pop home to change clothes, build a cot etc. I'm going to have to get a bit organised tomorrow and leave post-it notes everywhere for dh telling him what is where and how to operate things. On a practical front, the cot is in a box downstairs. There is no way I would attempt to carry it upstairs and there would be nowhere to put it if I built it downstairs. 

I think SIL and MIL would come over at the weekend and could help pack up stuff. We don't have to be out of this house on Tuesday (they've said we can use it for a few weeks yet), but there really is no room for a baby let alone visitors. Dh can sort it all out though.  

There is also the nagging worry at the back of my mind that something will go wrong with the birth itself. I just hope this little one will be OK.

Sorry I'll stop rambling about baby stuff. I need a nice cup of tea and chocolate now.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just a quickie, ive finally got round to getting a ticker thingy but does anyone know how to cut and paste it. All I have is a code thing but dont know what to do with it...

dd


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

yay, i am now proud owner of a ticker. Im so please with myself for being able to do that....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - it works.  Can't believe you're at 16 weeks already. You'll be feeling him/her move soon.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Flippin Eck - so much changes on here in such a short space of time. I am really missing my internet access now - and my broadband!

Emma - OMG! I feel sick with excitement and nerves for you. Can't believe Master Daff is coming. I'm also really bloody envious - sorry  ,  not for what you're having to go through and the worry of DH getting back. Just that your baby is coming and I've got bloomin ages to go yet!
Wow! - I can't wait to hear from you. This is so emotional. After everything the vag team has been through together, our first success is coming     
If I don't get back here before you go, I want you to know I wish you all the very best Emma. Wishing you a pleasant labour (as much as possible) and can't wait to hear how gorgeous your Son is  

Donna - Still can't believe it's twins! I've been thinking about you all day. You must be absolutely thrilled if not a bit overwhelmed by it all. What was DH's reaction? What did your family say?  How are you feeling about it?

Deedee - Lovely ticker you've got there. Can't believe you're nearly 17 weeks already. Have you got an appointment for your 20 week scan yet?
Sounds like you had an amazing times in the States and I'm really glad about that. you absolutely deserved it after the tough couple of months you endured.
How are you feeling anyway? A bit more like your normal self but a bit more bloated?  

Claire - Trust me, it works in the bath. You won't slip under and swallow your bath water! It's no different to lying on the bed. 
My advice would be as follows and I apologise for the graphic description:
*Use one hand to part the way (eew sorry)
* Hold the speculum at the widest part, not where the handles are for opening. Hope that makes sense
* Also helps if you turn it upside down so the handles are pointing upwards and you can ensure the thing stays closed. At this stage we only want to practice insertion.
* Take a few deep breaths and slip it in. Keep taking deep breaths and with each one slide it in a bit further.
* ....And that's it.

If you get used to the feeling of it going in, then that is more than enough to get you through the test. I never once opened the speculum at home. I just needed to get past the inserting of the darn thing. Take it with you to the surgery too just incase they don't stock any small plastic ones. I took mine! 

Polly - Congrats on your first day at work! Hope it's just the thing for you. Any more luck with the E-Bay venture?
Sounds to me you know exactly what feels right for you with temping and BMS this month. The girls have given you some sound advice that I need not add anymore too. Have you had any thoughts about the donor egg option?

Well, not much to update with me. My first day at home felt like any other day off. I saw the Madwife and Madam seems to be alright. The head is really low down but not fully engaged as yet - not that that seems to mean anything from what friends have told me since. So we sit and wait with me I'm afraid. Could be a little while longer yet! 

Went to the house today and all the walls are down as are the stairs. It looks bloomin hideous! The architect and builder are meeting tomorrow to finally bottom out what remedial work needs to be done and most importantly if the architect is going to cough up. If not then the whole project comes to a stand still. To be honest though I think we'd pay for it because the stress of it all is just too much for the sake of loosing a few pennies. I guess it's a case of priorities and our daughters health is No1 right now. 
On a positive note though - all my guttering and fascias have been changed from grotty brown to sparkling white and it has totally transformed the outside of the house. It's so... fresh! 

Well, that's it from me for now. SIL is waiting to get on and do some "actual" work

Love to you all - Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it is so good to hear from you. I'm glad your little one is doing well. And your house seems to be coming along so quickly. I hope the architect/builder situation resolves itself soon, and to your satisfaction.

Sorry if I'm driving everyone mad by going on about baby stuff. You'll get some peace and quiet from it all soon. 
I finally got round to telling my parents and MIL what was going on. MIL is of the 'what's all the fuss about' school of thought, and my mother started flapping around like mad. Don't know which is worse. Actually I do - the flapping. She offered to drive down and sit with me , but I don't want to sit and certainly not with someone watching me with a panicked air. I politely, but firmly, told both that their offers of help were very kind, but we'd play things by ear a bit over the next few days.

I was too nervous to eat this evening, but really ought to. I'm also worrying about what to wear after the event.  I suppose I'll have to stick with maternity clothes. Everything else is in storage until Tuesday, and probably won't fit anyway.

I hope I can sleep tonight. I'm going to go and have a hot drink and watch some rubbish on TV. I really need this sleep (didn't sleep well last night). I can't imagine I'll get much on Thursday.

thank you everyone for your support - I wouldn't be here and couldn't get through this without you all.  i'll be back tomorrow with more neurotic ramblings

emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning (just) all,

Deedee, your holiday sounds fabulous!!!  I'm with you on the wine drinking...  

Emma, how are your nerves today?  Good for your re your mother and MIL!  Hope you slept ok last night?

Annie, good to hear from you.  Thanks for the advice.

I tried the spec out last night, I hadn't intended to but sometimes I get to thinking that these things won't get the better of me and it seemed a shame to waste such a positive mood.    Anyway having not read Annie's post I attempted it dilator-style and it went ok.  Just in and out, none of that opening up business.  But it wasn't too bad and didn't really hurt which surprised me, maybe the dilators and then the s are having a positive effect.  I'm feeling quite optimistic about the 12th now, although probably should not get carried away.  Now I'm starting to worry incase the test results are bad instead - maybe I just need something to worry about!

Donna, hope you're not feeling too sick today.

Polly, hope the new job is going well?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire -   on the speculum. That is fantastic. I knew you could do it. Do you feel on   now? Are you going to try Annie's method too - a comparative study.  Mind you, you'll have to have in inserted on dry land when you go for the real thing.
Did you do it despite af, or does your PMT start ahead of the main event?

I really ought to be packing and preparing for tomorrow. I've taken dogs to kennels, bought myself some magazines, and that is it. I didn't sleep very well last night and veer between being perfectly calm and rather panicked. I just want to get on with it now.

SIL has offered to come in with me and stay until dh gets there, which is really sweet of her.

I must go and get organised now. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma, Im just soo excited for you.  

Im sure you just want to 'get on with things', the waiting must be awful. Do you know what pain relief you want to go for (if any!)?   Sorry, you probably dont want to talk about that stuff just yet.

Can I ask at what stage you starting feeling movements at? I've read that you can feel something from 17 weeks onwards. Sometimes I think i feel something but is probably wind!!!

Claire- well done with the spec, you have my total respect. Just the thought of those things makes me clench and cross my legs. Sounds like you've got is sussed! 

Polly- re: the ovulation charting, I would give it a break. When we were ttc, I was fanatical with temp charting, cm watching and spent an absolute fortune on those ovulation predictor kits. In fact I think they were  part of the reason that it took as long as it did to get pg. I was convinced that they were 100% accurate so I didnt even entertain the idea of bms unless they showed positive. As it turned out, the night we conceived was when I was SURE I wasnt ovulating as all the signs said I wasn't(it was v late in cycle). The only reason we did it was cos we were told to before Dh's SA test. (God, how romantic do WE sound!!)

It is such a cliche, I know, but it does happen when you least expect it. Looking back now,  I think that if Id just relaxed and had more bms regardless of ov signs it would have happened sooner for us and I would have been more relaxed about things.

Annie- when will the house be ready? We move in at beginning of June and Im so excited. I cant wait to get decorating.

Donna- How are you feeling? Have you actually been sick or just feel nauseous?
I think It's time you got a ticker aswell. 

My 20 week scan is on 22nd May and Im counting the days. I think we are going to find out the sex, we are just too impatient. We have been calling him/her 'Bob' so have sort of convinced ourselves it's a boy at this stage. The idea is to keep it to ourselves, dont think that will be the case as Im sure Ill let it slip.

ttfn,
dd x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - I think I felt the first movements at about 17 weeks. I remember that Annie, who is a week behind me, felt it a few days before I did. For the first few weeks it is like champagne bubbles popping inside or a sort of fluttering feeling. It took me a while to realise what it was. I remember lying in bed thinking what a strange sensation is coming from inside me, and it took quite a while before it dawned on me that it was a baby. Later it gets more violent, and you can actually see your bump change shape as the baby wriggles around. In the early days I only ever felt anything if I was lying down and had been still for a while e.g when reading in bed at night.

Will you be telling us if it is a   or a ? I hope so...

I have finally packed my bag. I now need to clean the house, but I'll leave packing for dh at the weekend.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Emma, my pmt comes first, af comes about 4 days later.  However am changing pills so it probably won't come at all this month.    Still feeling   but mostly because I've just signed a 'You're off on maternity' card at work!  What time are you off in the morning?  What time are they inducing you, do you know?

Deedee, how exciting that you're going to find out the sex of the baby.  Can we know

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

OF COURSE i'll be telling you guys if its   or  - you'll be the first to know.

DD xx

(Emma, Im so excited and nervous, you would think I was the one going to have a baby tomorrow, so I cant imagine how you are feeling!! When do you go in?)


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sorry if I've been insensitive with baby talk. Was it last weekend that your friend was going to drop not very subtle hints about proposals? I know it sounds like such a cliche, but your time will come very soon, I am sure. 

Don't know what time I'm going in tomorrow. I have to phone first thing for further instructions. It a depends on how busy they are and whether they have a spare bed.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma. Oh no, you haven't been insensitive at all, this is a very exciting time for you and you should relish every second!  Please, talk away about baby things.  

Yes it was last weekend.  No sign of any progress though   but I'm going to work on it myself tonight.  Bf is cooking which always makes him doubly romantic and soppy for some reason.  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you should get bf to cook every night.  Hope you make some progress tonight.

I don't know if this is it for me for a few days or not. I'll find a way of letting you all know what happens, somehow or other. Chances are I'll be back in the morning twiddling my thumbs until it is time to go into hospital. I can't decide what to wear there (or back again). I do hope I won't have to stay for days and days - I'll go mad.

On a different subject, the solicitor confirmed that our house purchase will be completed on Tuesday, as planned. I've been better organised this time so we will only be without broadband for as long as it takes me (well dh) to pack up the PC and move it next door.

Bye for now, and take care everyone,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - this is too exciting! Although I am sure that the "actual event" will be fine, I have all my fingers crossed that DH arrives when expected (has he left yet? Do you know if the plane will be on time?), that all the logistics work out well, and of course that the labour won't be too long. Big hugs and all sorts of happy wishes from my DH and me.  

Claire - well done on the speculum     

Ooooooo! We went to look again at a house last night and are both in love - there were some reasons we rejected it before, but they seemed to have dissolved into thin air, probably from looking at other houses in between. Now we have to get ours valued again and see how feasible it all is. 

Annie, Deedee, Donna, Hi

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma, just a quickie to say I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.  

lots of luv and hugs ,
DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Told you that you probably hadn't heard the last of me.  I actually managed a fairly decent night's sleep, but woke up at 5.30. I am quite nervous now.

Just heard from dh. He has arived at Madrid and is waiting to get a flight to Heathrow. What a relief.

Polly - I am so excited about yur house move. It sounds like this house has really taken your fancy. I want to know more about it all. Despite what all these silly property TV shows tell you about keeping a clear head when buying houses and treating it as an investment, I am firmly of the belief that a house is something you either do or don't fall in love with, and if you don't it isn't the right one. Is this one bigger than your present house, in a nicer area, or just lovely on its own?

Time for a shower and breakfast.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Me again, but this really is the last time for a while . I'm going into hospital in an hour or so. Keep your fingers crossed that everything goes OK.

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma,

Hope I haven't missed you... All my best wishes (and bf's) for the next few days and the arrival of Master Daffodil.  

I'll be thinking of you.  

Claire xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - it's all been said, but   anyway!

Love 
Polly


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way ladies!

Best of luck and 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56008.0.html

H xx


----------

